# Ever ready dated 1917 patent 970



## Tone90 (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## LeanBurn (Sep 13, 2017)

Cool large orange peel reflector origins

Any working pics with beam shots?


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 13, 2017)

The dimples were called "multi-flectors and Ever Ready claimed it intensified the beam. Apparently they were hand stamped at random locations. Matter of fact that light was called "the Ever Ready Multiflector"

Most were mahogany, some were teak or walnut.
Model #1686. They were made up to 1939.

American Eveready had one beginning in 1914 that had an oak case and machined dimples.


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## irongate (Sep 13, 2017)

What kind of battery does that MR Fixer? 
Looks really nice


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 13, 2017)

Nearest I can tell IG these things used "3 cell battery pack"s, which may have been 3 double a's wrapped in a casing. 
Back then a lot of battery packs were double a cells either stacked or side by side with each cell being wrapped with what was similar to modern electrical tape and then a wrap around the cells to create the monolithic "pack"... then a heavy paper sleeve to place the brands logo etc.


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 14, 2017)

It was about 1917 when CF Burgess hammered zinc casings over a shovel handle and a rake handle in his basement on a side project while employed by a big manufacturer who had hired him (as a consultant) to make a longer lasting battery. They ended up being the standard size for C and D cells. He also crafted the chemical makeup used in cells until the alkaline came along.
I've yet to read who perfected the double A casing and there are varying stories on the triple A.
It seems you Brits were big into making lights that used B cells and rumor has it still use them in some products these days.


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks


----------

